# The Mystery of the Missing Scones...



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

My mother's cat Muffin (RIP) was left home alone one day when he was about 3 months of age. My mother had just cooked some scones for breakfast and there were 6 left over. She placed them on the table and told all the children not to eat it after school or they wouldn't have any supper. When mother came home, there was only 5 scone on the kitchen table and all of us kids were playing happily. She was furious but no one owned up and we all went without dinner. The next day there was only 4, and the next 3! All those days we were made to eat spinach because no one had owned up! One day later, mum came home an hour earlier from work when the kids were still at school and caught Muffin on the table half way through the scone! From that day on, everyone called Muffin, Scone!
No wonder she was off her food those couple of days...sadly, we didn't get the food we missed out on :[[


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

No one knew that at 3 months, the tiny kitten could jump onto the table!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Mystery solve, ha ha :lol: What a cheeky little puss-cat.

seashell


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe it's a British thing ! 

Gracie usually ignores our breakfast toast, etc. but she did get on the table to chomp one of my scones when she was a kitten! When I took the plate to cut the bitten part off, she followed me as if to say "great! are you going to put that on my dish, please?"

We said it must be in her ancestral memory, her being an English cat by heritage...

Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Does kitty like tea and jam with her scones? :wink:


----------

